# 19th August CBA Low



## Student of Gann (17 August 2020)




----------



## Student of Gann (19 August 2020)

Minor refinement to the calculations indicate Low 20th - 21st August .  Price co ordinates should confirm this point .


----------



## Student of Gann (6 September 2020)

looking to buy a three month ATM Call on Monday open .     2 3/4 of 23.90 Low  = 66.01 . 76.75 to 53.44 midpoint = 66.10 . 66.10 = one full revolution in price . average price = 66.05 approx


----------



## Student of Gann (7 September 2020)

CBA 66.05 price calculation
Today's Low 66.07
Buy : 3 month ATM Call  68.00 Strike . Time based stop below 7th September Low .


----------



## Student of Gann (7 September 2020)

Minor Trend up to 16th September.


----------



## cutz (7 September 2020)

@Student of Gann 

Be careful with those higher priced underlyings, they are ok traded as spreads but difficult as single legs.


----------



## Sharkman (10 September 2020)

i've never had much of an issue getting good fills with options over the high priced stocks TBH. single legs over those are my bread and butter trades (covered calls and cash covered puts). if i want a fill and i have to cross 2 ticks over the mid on the high priced stuff that's probably fine, 2 ticks isn't that big of a deal percentage wise on those stocks.

it's the low priced underlyings that i find problematic because of the ridiculous tick size which does not scale with the stock price. i don't get why the distance between the strikes can scale with stock price, but the tick size doesn't. maybe it's an exchange limitation where some outdated system means it has to have the tick size the same across everything? it really ought to be 0.1c for underlyings like TLS, not 0.5c in my opinion.

i never trade TLS options for this reason. if you're trading into for eg. a 0.07/0.09 spread, you HAVE to get the mid, otherwise even 1 tick means you're crossing a huge chunk of the spread in percentage terms. you don't get that problem trading into a 0.70/0.90 on a CBA or a BHP. you probably get filled at 0.79 or 0.795 most of the time (if selling).


----------

